# Perch fishing's worst enemy



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

What does everybody do when there are Northern Pike lingering around when Perch are your target species? I have tried putting a big ol' smelt on a big ol' treble about 5-10 yards away but i can't think of anything that would make them go away beside catching them? Any tricks you guys use?


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually stick a pole down the hole or just ignore it. But usually the pike are going after my waxworm or minner' so I pull away my bait and the pike usually gets bored and leave.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

To be honest, it really all depends on where you're fishing. If you could give me information on where this lake is and what area of it you are fishing i could probably help you out a little more..........


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

ignore them they will go away. or catch them slit their bellys and leave them for the eagles

haha jk DONT DO IT YOU SICKO OR I WILL FIND YOU


----------

